# Help identifying English saddle maker



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

This is an older jumping/close contact saddle I bought off eBay, and it just arrived today. It was sold as a no-name saddle with no maker's mark on it, which I'd usually steer clear of, but I did like the look of this one. Looking at it in person, it seems that maybe it had a maker's mark that rubbed off: under the skirt there's a blank plaque. If it had anything on it at some point, there's no trace of it now. On the left stirrup bar, it's stamped "Forged Steel" "W" (wide?) and then "BS6635" (serial number? Maybe the manufacturer's initials are BS?)

There are no marks at all under the flap, and the billet guards look newer than the rest of the saddle, so it's likely those aren't original. The nail heads are plain and smooth.

I won't get a chance to try it on my horse until this evening- I'll probably have another thread about that


----------



## unclearthur (Feb 25, 2012)

The BS stands for 'British Standard' and 6635 is the manufacturing standard for the tree. The stirrup bars are forged steel which basically means they won't bend under load and 'W' is the (original) tree width - Wide Fit. Bear in mind saddles made 'to template' are usually built on a standard tree which is altered in width to suit the individual horse, so you can never really rely on the stamped width as being true.

Unfortunately there's probably no way of telling the manufacturer as several makers used a printed aluminium plate like this and the lettering does wear off. I'd suggest the girth straps are probably replacements since in my experience few companies used Buffalo leather as original equipment (it stretches but is REALLY difficult to break!).

Someone here may recognise the shape, but as manufacturers often copied successful models from better-known saddle makers, that's not always infallible, either.

Sorry I can't be more help than that


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Looks like an old Crosby to me... looks almost identical to mine.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

unclearthur said:


> The BS stands for 'British Standard' and 6635 is the manufacturing standard for the tree. The stirrup bars are forged steel which basically means they won't bend under load and 'W' is the (original) tree width - Wide Fit. Bear in mind saddles made 'to template' are usually built on a standard tree which is altered in width to suit the individual horse, so you can never really rely on the stamped width as being true.
> 
> Unfortunately there's probably no way of telling the manufacturer as several makers used a printed aluminium plate like this and the lettering does wear off. I'd suggest the girth straps are probably replacements since in my experience few companies used Buffalo leather as original equipment (it stretches but is REALLY difficult to break!).
> 
> ...


That's very helpful- too bad the BS6635 isn't a useful identifier!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Fulford15 said:


> Looks like an old Crosby to me... looks almost identical to mine.


Do you have a picture (of your own or the same model from Google)? I'm doing a quick search, but not seeing anything with a similar flap shape.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Butet keeps coming to mind altho that could be way off. The saddle appears to be of decent quality.


----------



## Tack Collector (Nov 10, 2009)

It's a typical AP. Many companies imported essentially the same saddles and sold as their private label. It could be one of Whitman's Coventry imports. Coventry was a Whitman brand name, and the saddles sold with that nameplate were made either in England or USA.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

It looks a lot like a Crosby we once had - made in Walsall, West Mids UK but I seem to think it had a name tab on it of some sorts as I dont know how I would have known the maker as it was bought with the horse
A lot of companies make 'rip offs' that are sold a lot cheaper but not essentially poor quality saddles - something that shows up in how well they still look after years of use
This is a link to their website - if you're really interested in chasing up they might recognise it as one of their own
Crosby Fine English Saddles - The Real English Saddle


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Can't help to identify, but it does look like a nice saddle.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

I like this saddle, don't know what brand, but think it was a nice one when new.

That said, I am concerned about what looks like rotting leather under the bars in the closeup picture?


----------

